
Porn and the patrol car–one cop’s 2 hour-a-day habit - BerislavLopac
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/03/porn-and-the-patrol-car-one-cops-2-hour-a-day-habit/
======
everyone
Meh. The guys job is sitting in a patrol car. If he had been perusing the
newspaper people probably wouldnt have minded so much. Imo there is no
difference, its still goofing off.

------
BerislavLopac
"At 9:14am, he moved his squad car several minutes' drive away
to—seriously—Fapp Circle, where he accessed another pornographic website."

Seriously.

